# approx. what size can i identify a male venustus?



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

i was looking for a good sized male for at least a year and got tired of trying, so i purchased 4 juveniles, all about 2-2.5". i've had them about 2 weeks in my 75g and they are little pigs. they have just about doubled in size it seems.

i got 4 to grow for one male. if there are multiple males i intend to keep the most passive one to mix in with my other adult male haps/peacocks, and i will rehome the others.

but about what size can i expect one to start coloring up enough to identify it as a male, and about how long will it take to reach this size? i feed NLS and do 30% weekly water change every saturday.

secondly, is there any way to identify a male at their current size based on body shape, behavior, color intensity, etc? it seems i have two with one type pattern and two with a completly different pattern, and darker (more contrast). could this be a sign of 2m/2f?


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, Mine you could tell around 3" I'd guess. The male has the yellow blaze from nose to fine and will start showing some blue on face pretty soon. watch them around feeding time and a little after. They tend to color up then. Mine Juvie is about 5-6" not and will change his pattern all yellow with blue head for short periods but doesn't stay that way because I have an An adult alfa male.


----------



## Nigriventer (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey!

Juvenile fish kept under bad conditions (water, feeding, ...) typically are smaller when the get colors and vice versa.

Do not use color to identify gender if you want to get sure - use genital papilla methode instead:

After (first opening) and genital papilla (second opening) has similar size with males and with females the genital papilla is larger.

When it comes to very young fish this could be difficult to see. In this case you can "stretch" the venter of the fish by make a light(!) dorsal bend. The result is a slightly tapered/ponited genital papilla with males, while the papilla of female stays round.

LG Nigriventer


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

at least i have good odds out of 4 fish one being a male. surely are 4 aren't females.


----------



## r-fishies (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad you posted the question, I have been wondering too. I have 2, at 4" still had female coloring. Was watching for a male to buy when finally I believe I have one showing hints of color on his lip. And the body color changes drastically from dark, to almost no spots at all very quickly. Glad I hadn't found another yet, hoping he continues to turn. Both are about 4.5" now. The bahavior also, since I moved them & all my adults to the new 300g, the one has been doing the shimmy flirting with the other. More agressive, so am hoping I have a pair, not positive yet though.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I use to breed them and could tell around the 3"-3.5" mark by looking at fin shape, relative size, and of course by blue on the lips. They grow like weeds so it shouldn't be long before you get some blue.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMSra96 ... ature=plcp


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't wait. I have all adult fish otherwise. Want to narrow these down to one nice male


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The onset of male colouration is variable depending on dominance, water etc... The finnage differences should be visible around 3-4" though, males having squared off dorsal and anal fins, females being perfectly rounded. Of course, a 75 gallon won't suffice for adults.


----------



## r-fishies (Jan 2, 2012)

My male is coloring this week, I figured from his behavior & sure enough, day after the water change mama Venustus is holding  yay. More blue on his face every day. He was 4". That makes 4 holding females in the tank now.
Thanks Fogelhund for the tips on the fins, that will make it easier to identify next go around.


----------

